
Seems Valve do intend to go back to SteamOS at some point - MarcellusDrum
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/seems-valve-do-intend-to-go-back-to-steamos-at-some-point.16291
======
Jyaif
Valve should team-up with Epic and a couple other software companies and
release their own phone.

~~~
asymptotically2
Epic are anti-Linux.

